# A few pictures of the babies



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I need to take more pictures ! I just realized I don't have enough :laugh:
The Nubian babies are getting so big ! I can't believe how they are all growing.
Baby's little buckling , the brown Nigerian , is such a ham and is so full of himself ! What a spunky little man , lol. His sister , Milly is very spunky too , she comes running over to me whenever she sees me  They have become so friendly and love being held and petted. 
Claire's babies love to sleep in the hay feeder ! Everytime it gets low , they're right in there making a nice little bed for themselves , lol. 
The blonde buckling is Hank , the little all black doeling is Olive and the other doeling is Lizzy  Names may change , some stick and some don't seem to fit after a while , lol. All I know is they should all be called "my little angel" 

More pictures to come as soon as the rain stops


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww Laura...they are adorable....love those nubian ears


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Awww how cute! That first pic they are looking at you like "an what are you doing?"


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww, there so cute! I know it sounds weird, but the nubians have the cutest lips lol!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

they are all so adorable! The one sticking it's tongue out is priceless


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

They are so stinking cute! I dont know why but i love anything with floppy ears!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  Im enjoying the heck out of them ! Don't know how I will give them up when it comes time to sell them :tears: 
But I will be keeping one or two…….or……..:scratch::sigh:

Might be having more babies tonight ! Daisy looks like she is pretty uncomfortable so we will see :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my!!  soo adorable!!! 

I love the pic of Dasha's doe sticking her tongue out at you! :lol: what a sassy little thing! :laugh: 

And yay Daisy!!  can't wait to see what she has!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soooo cute Laura!!!! I'm loving that dusty grey Nubian (not sure the name). she's ADORABLE!!!! love that spunk! the bf said they'd look awesome in a stiff breeze (he loves the ears too)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Ni and Skyla and everyone  I agree , that little girl ( no name yet ) has spunk and sass for sure , lol. She is something else and she knows it 
The little boy is a spit fire too , he races around like mad but he still needs to coordinate his legs to the rest of his body and mind , lol. They don't seem to all agree on things sometimes  Crazy little guy , lol.
Little girl follows him around and once they got separated , they ran into the only two stalls i have , they could see each other but I guess they didn't realize that at the time and they panicked big time , it was hilarious ! The yelling and screaming lasted as long as it took them to walk back out of the stalls and see each other , lol. Dasha was just standing there looking at them and probably thinking it was funny too  She walked out of the barn like , "they aint my kids" , lolol.

Well , no babies yet ! I stayed with her till two in the morning and then checked on her every hour , nothing. She is due on Thursday , so anything is possible.
She really looked like she was going to go . My girls really didn't give any of the classic signs , no goo , they ate , acted fine then they had babies in the next five minutes , lol. So , I'm not going to miss this one !!! I am very scared Daisy might have a big baby in there , maybe not though. She is so big , at least to me and i guess everyone worries about that too. Daisy was resting her head on me the whole time i was there with her. She would get up and reposition herself , then moan and grown and stretch out as if in labor , but she wasn't. I guess the babies are moving into the birth canal ? Hopefully they all line up textbook style and she has a easy delivery. Im praying for her. 
My other girl Rosie has me stumped for sure. She is not too big , most likely one baby but who knows. She is Lamancha X Nubian cross and a FF of course.
Her due date was this past Monday. Should I be a little worried here ? I don't think I got the dates wrong , I really don't , but then again anything is possible.
So , between the babies , the expecting girls and a few other issues , I've been pretty busy and not on as much as I would like to be. I MISS YOU GUYS 

So , thats the update  I'll keep ya all posted 
I know if I made two tickers for their due dates , they would probably have them in a heartbeat but I only figured out how to do that once on my own and forgot how , lol. I didn't have the patience to figure it out again , lol.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Kids in a feed tub, too cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We're rooting for you!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I am ready to drive to NY to luv up on some Nubian kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Those babies are terrible looking. So much so you should load em up in the truck and bring em over here.  Beautiful!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

They are so cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys  They seem to get more adorable , and do the funniest things , lol. Yesterdays game was ring around the tree  They chased each other around a tree for about 20 minutes , sometimes at top speed
When they would go too fast , they would slide as if they were sliding into home plate , lol. 
Your welcome anytime Erica  We have three new babies as of yesterday ! Dasiy had two bucklings , looking like her sisters babies and Rosie my LaMancha/Nubian grade had a buckling  
More on that story later. This was a unforgettable day , in many ways !


----------

